# πλήρωση = ;



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2013)

Τι λέξη θα λέγατε σ' έναν αγγλόφωνο για να του δώσετε να καταλάβει ότι η λέξη "πλήρωση" είναι ένα καθαρευουσιάνικο "γέμισμα"; Π.χ. στη φράση "πλήρωση δεξαμενής".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2013)

Saturation :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2013)

Λέμε saturation για τις δεξαμενές;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2013)

Βρίσκω κάποια αποτελέσματα, αλλά όχι τόσα ώστε να εγγυώνται ότι είναι ακριβή συνώνυμα για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Προσπαθείς να κάνεις κάποιο παιχνίδι του είδους _the filling of the tank_ / _the replenishment of the tank_;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2013)

Προσπαθώ να βρω ένα συνώνυμο του filling που θα ηχεί "καθαρευουσιάνικο" στα αυτιά ενός αγγλόφωνου. To replenishment έτσι είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2013)

Θέλεις όμως και ακρίβεια, όχι π.χ. full filling;


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Λόγιο είναι το replenishment, αλλά περισσότερο «αναπλήρωση», refilling.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Προσπαθώ να βρω ένα συνώνυμο του filling που θα ηχεί "καθαρευουσιάνικο" στα αυτιά ενός αγγλόφωνου. To replenishment έτσι είναι;


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι που αντιστοιχεί στη σύναψη με τη δεξαμενή.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2013)

[URL="http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/impletion"]Impletion?
[/URL]Noun
impletion (plural impletions)
An act of filling; the state of being full.  
A substance which fills, a filling.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Αποδεκτή εναλλακτική χρήση, δηλαδή που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη θέση του filling με τις δεξαμενές, δεν υπάρχει άλλη εκτός από το replenishment, που δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά στις δεξαμενές μπορούμε άνετα να μιλάμε για replenishment, εκτός αν είναι άλλη η έμφαση στη χρήση του filling, π.χ. μέχρι επάνω, όχι μέχρι τη μέση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2013)

H πρόταση του Resident είναι inundation. Δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά μπορεί να δώσει τη διάσταση του ανεβασμένου ρέτζιστερ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Αν το γέμισμα αναφέρεται σε κάτι σαν αυτό...

due to the inundation of the tank by sewage water and industrial effluents


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2013)

Αυτό εδώ το ονλάιν λεξικό συνωνύμων δίνει δύο έννοιες στο inundate. Η πρώτη έννοια ταιριάζει και στο γέμισμα, έστω υπό τη μορφή του γεμίσματος μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει άλλο.

_Sense 1:_
deluge, flood, inundate, swamp
*fill, fill up, make full*

_Sense 2:_
inundate, deluge, submerge
*flood

*Αυτό το λεξικό, αφετέρου, έχει τα εξής συνώνυμα του fill. Τώρα που τα βλέπεις όλα μαζί, έχεις καμιά άλλη ιδέα για την "πλήρωση";
become full, cement, cement together, close, cram, crowd, discharge, execute, fill up, fulfil, fulfill, glut, gorge, ground, inflate, inundate, jam, make full, meet, occupy, pack, pad, perform, permeate, pervade, plug, plug up, pump up, replenish, replete, sate, satiate, satisfy, saturate, seal, seal up, stop, stop up, stuff, supply, surfeit, take, take up, top up.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι θυμήθηκα την "κατάκλυση", δηλαδή inundation, που άκουγα σε στρατιωτική ορολογία, και μπήκα να το ψάξω. Κοιτάξτε πόσες "κατακλίσεις" για πυρόσβεση ή για πότισμα βρήκα.


----------



## cougr (Jul 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Αποδεκτή εναλλακτική χρήση, δηλαδή που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη θέση του filling με τις δεξαμενές, δεν υπάρχει άλλη εκτός από το replenishment, που δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο,* αλλά στις δεξαμενές μπορούμε άνετα να μιλάμε για replenishment, εκτός αν είναι άλλη η έμφαση στη χρήση του filling, π.χ. μέχρι επάνω, όχι μέχρι τη μέση.



Συμφωνώ ακράδαντα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ... replete, ...


Αχά! Μήπως αυτό είναι καλύτερο από το _inundate_;


----------

